# bioload/Cory question



## whatswithgravity (Sep 21, 2010)

So I have 7 serpaes and 3 otos in my 20 gallon. It's late so forgive me for not posting details. I have this tank posted tho so you can check it out. I'm getting bolivian rams next week (maybe just a male but possibly a pair) and was thinking if everythings cool after that, cories! So I was wondering what're some cories with smaller bioloads besides the dwarf cories? I don't really like their color...
And how many do you think I could add and still keep my fish happy? With the male? With the pair?

Btw 40% water changes every week. Don't think my tank bio says that.


----------



## whatswithgravity (Sep 21, 2010)

would this be okay or do you think its pushing it?
7 serpae tetras
3 oto cats
1 male bolivian ram
5 Habrosus Cories

and would the cories be okay on EcoComplete substrate? i know their barbles are sensitive


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Eco*

Half of my cories got sick and died in my Eco tank...my other tanks OK. I think Eco is bad for them, anyone out there keep them successfully in Eco?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have some Sterbai in Eco Complete and a whole colony of Agassizi in Estes coated natural gravel. All are doing fine, but if you want a natural environment for Cories, you need sand so they can sift through it easily.


----------



## whatswithgravity (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm... I don't want any of my fish to be unhappy. I guess I won't get the cories. BAck to googling species lol 

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## whatswithgravity (Sep 21, 2010)

Wait a second. Just thinking here but would they be okay if I waited till my HC carpets? I've heard cories like searching through plants just as much as sand. 
And since no one said bioload was my problem I'm guessing its not right?


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

My panda cory's destroyed my foreground plants. They do search through plants quite a bit i would carpet the HC first then add them.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

i keep black corys on eco with no problem. Is your tank a 20L or 20H? That bioload sounds fine for either, but with a 20L I would consider adding more corys and another ram.


----------



## riddik1 (Sep 4, 2010)

i would say if you have no plants and slow water filtration/circulation then you would be overstocked. but with some or lots of plants and good filtration/circulation it would be fine. so, like many other things with this hobby.... it depends. i know i had 8 barbs and 1 cae in a 20h and it was fully stocked with good filtration and some plants.


----------



## whatswithgravity (Sep 21, 2010)

*update*

just wanted to tell you guys that when I went to the ol' LFS to get some more plants i couldn't help myself. They had one Dwarf Cory left in a tank with fairly large pebbles as the substrate. I figured he coulnd't be any worse in my planted aquarium with Eco so i got him. He's now the personality of my tank. He scurries around all day not even bothered by my serpaes (infact i've seen him trying to play a few times). and stops and stares at me when i'm watching him. planning to get the rest of my school (not that he seems to be craving company) whenever my LFS restocks which should be sometime this week.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

